
Visual Studio Code v1.35 - tosh
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_35
======
luckylion
Opinion (I don't know if popular or unpopular): vscode is updating the
logo/icon too much. Every time they do, lots of people have to get used to the
new colors/logo and devote mental energy to it.

I get that they'll want their corporate design to be consistent, but please do
some long term strategy.

